# Rain Gear



## luby104 (Mar 28, 2009)

Army wet weather gear works well.

Army surplus maybe?:tank:


----------



## Kletis (Jan 18, 2008)

Grundens rain gear is the best in my opinion. Having said that, we are having our first spell of good weather for the year here in Oregon!! It is in the 70's and barely a cloud in the sky!! I rode my motorcycle in to work for the first time this year!!! I hope the weather gets better for you in Jersey!!


----------



## jfwfmt (Jul 5, 2008)

Carhartt OSHA green rain jacket

/s/ Jim WIlliams


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I have a breathable rain jacket and pants from LaCrosse. I got them here. 
Very nice ans super tough. 

Helly Hansen makes some high quality stuff too.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Mine is from Servus (same people who make rubber boots and overshoses). I have bibs and a jacket. Most of the time I just put on the jacket. I got the jacket about 2 sizes too big so that I can put it on over a winter coat, or put it on over my bags and keep the tools dry too. If I ever have to put on the bibs too, I really have to ask myself how important it is to do this outside work today. :blink: I hate wearing rain gear anyhow. Sweat your butt off.


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah I just have a plain old Yellow Rain coat for those miserable days....

Tom


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I use the Carhartt rain jacket for quick in and out stuff and a Marine/Army poncho for extended periods of work like today.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I really have to ask myself how important it is to do this outside work today. :blink:


I completely agree!


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

Phuck, its 100* here.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Adam12 said:


> its 100* here.


It also never rains....does it?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't have any rain gear. If I need rain gear it will have to wait till tomorrow.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

The Castle Botique here in Phoenix sells full body condoms. I think most Spencer locations do as well. :jester:

JJ


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Aiken Colon said:


> The Castle Botique here in Phoenix sells full body condoms. I think most Spencer locations do as well. :jester:
> 
> JJ


 :laughing: I'd laugh my ass off if I saw someone wearing one of those.


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

I have pvc Helly Hansen stuff myself, then again with the 100 or so inches of rain we get a year it's kind of necessary.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

Lz_69 said:


> I have pvc Helly Hansen stuff myself, then again with the 100 or so inches of rain we get a year it's kind of necessary.


Thats what I have too, I think. Its black with reflective strips right on it?
It works great, doesn't tear easy, and I don't find that I sweat too much when wearing it, but its normally cold when its raining here. 

I use Gortex rain gear for camping though, just cant justify 600 dollar rain gear for work. 

I wish I had the luxury of telling my boss I can't do the work because its raining outside, The only time work stops for weather is when its -30 or colder.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Jeff000 said:


> I wish I had the luxury of telling my boss I can't do the work because its raining outside, The only time work stops for weather is when its -30 or colder.


That's what's nice about being the boss.

Productivity can be crap if it is too hot, too cold, too wet or too white. Sometimes it's just not worth it. Some bosses lose sight of that after a while.

Don't get me wrong, if the job needs to get done it get's done, but I am not sacrificing myself, my men or my equipment if they don't need to be.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> That's what's nice about being the boss.
> 
> Productivity can be crap if it is too hot, too cold, too wet or too white. Sometimes it's just not worth it. Some bosses lose sight of that after a while.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, if the job needs to get done it get's done, but I am not sacrificing myself, my men or my equipment if they don't need to be.


I know productivity goes down as the working condition comfort level goes down. But (where I am right now anyways) it seems like its always something that just can not wait. 

That and too cold or too white is most of the year here. Rain will sometimes make us wait, but seldom. 

I wish i was the boss. I am picking up more and more small jobs on my own to try and make it happen though.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Jeff000 said:


> But (where I am right now anyways) it seems like its always something that just can not wait.


That's the other thing. 
When the boss is removed from the field after a very short time they begin to forget what it takes to get things done and that other circumstances come into play. 
Like saying they can do an incredibly important job (read: $$$$), on top of the regular work load, in an unrealistic amount of time, in January or February, in Wisconsin or upstate NY.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

cant mark conduit with pencil/sharpie when wet. dont sound like a big thing til you try to run pipe. PITA


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

paul d. said:


> cant mark conduit with pencil/sharpie when wet. dont sound like a big thing til you try to run pipe. PITA


Same with gluing and bending PVC. 

Let alone all your tools, power and hand, getting soaked. The day after that is always a joy.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

we do ( did ) lots of waste/water plants with a whole lot of duct bank. rule#1; never leave a trench open with a slight chance of rain.:no:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

paul d. said:


> rule#1; never leave a trench open with a slight chance of rain.:no:


 What about a ditch inspection?


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

generally you have to have a " relationship " with the owners on site inspector. he doesnt usually inspect every trench. it takes a while to develope this trust. its NEVER broken!!! and we take pics of all trench work anyways.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

paul d. said:


> generally you have to have a " relationship " with the owners on site inspector. he doesnt usually inspect every trench. it takes a while to develope this trust. its NEVER broken!!! and we take pics of all trench work anyways.


 That is great I have been on some jobs where the inspector will check just a few of the ditches and will tell you if you can't get the wire in it it is your problem. Your are right it does take awhile to get that trust from the inspector. Once you get that trust it sure makes it easyer when the treat of rain comes.:thumbsup:


----------



## mferguson (Apr 27, 2009)

william1978 said:


> What about a ditch inspection?


Wher I live we don't have trench inspections. Is that to check for depth or what?


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

mferguson said:


> Wher I live we don't have trench inspections. Is that to check for depth or what?


Depth, material used, radius of bends count.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

mferguson said:


> Wher I live we don't have trench inspections. Is that to check for depth or what?


 Depth, spacing if needed and so on. Around you don't cover up any part of a ditch exept maybe a part of the ditch to drive across enless you plan on digging it back up.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

william1978 said:


> Depth, spacing if needed and so on. Around you don't cover up any part of a ditch exept maybe a part of the ditch to drive across enless you plan on digging it back up.


 or JACK HAMMER  it back up if its poured with concrete. yeah william this is one of those things where correct procedure is required.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

paul d. said:


> yeah william this is one of those things where correct procedure is required.


 Yes Sir that is correct.:thumbsup:


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

paul d. said:


> we do ( did ) lots of waste/water plants with a whole lot of duct bank. rule#1; never leave a trench open with a slight chance of rain.:no:


Well Paul your correct in that down south here in florida when it rains it rains . 

We cover every duck bank up at 20 foot points with dirt meaning 6 buckets with thee bigg track hoe we kinda keep the couplings open for the inspector but they understand when its raining its bad news .

Heres why the duck bank comes up out of the ditch if you dont cover it up meaning the pipes filled with air rise up out of the ditch ! meaning you got one big problem the next day ! take care be safe cover it up or take it back out again


----------



## ZZDoug (Apr 30, 2008)

For light rain I use a tyvek long poncho, it breathes and is much cooler than actual raingear. But if you are in a ditch or some other times the real gear is just a neccessity.


----------

